# Cast your vote for the Shoutbox!



## Janice (May 17, 2006)

Do you want this feature to stay? Voting will remain open for a week!

The shoutbox is NOT intended as a chatroom, a full chatroom feature will be launched shortly.


----------



## koolmnbv (May 18, 2006)

I LOVE THE SHOUTBOX!!!

But if it is not for chatting what exactly is it supposed to be used for?


----------



## jess98765 (May 18, 2006)

the shoutbox is awesome and fun, but if we're gonna get a chat room thing on here as well, then i don't really see a purpose for the shout box......


----------



## martygreene (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_I LOVE THE SHOUTBOX!!!

But if it is not for chatting what exactly is it supposed to be used for?_

 
Shoutbox is more of a writing on the wall type system- where you could leave a little message for a friend or somesuch.


----------



## lola336 (May 18, 2006)

i voted to keep it but after reading the comments i think i would change it to a no. if we are going to get a chat room type thing..then we really dont need this function. also, it is a cute writing on the wall type thing..but it only stores a certain amount of entries...so if people are writing a lot..then the person u wrote to might not see it...so it might not be that effective.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 18, 2006)

it seems like people are using it as a chat room. so i think that it should be dumped and replaced with a fully functional chatroom. no need for both.


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 18, 2006)

I'd say dump it and just have the chat room instead.


----------



## lara (May 19, 2006)

Dump it. Even on cable it can hang and make the main page drag. :/


----------



## ishtarchick (May 19, 2006)

dump it and leave the chatroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is great


----------



## user79 (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_it seems like people are using it as a chat room. so i think that it should be dumped and replaced with a fully functional chatroom. no need for both._

 

Yeah agree with this. If people want to leave messages they should use the PM function.


----------



## allan_willb (May 20, 2006)

oops....dump it if were getting a chatroom!I can't wait!


----------



## Asphyxia (May 22, 2006)

dump it. heh.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 22, 2006)

I would prefer a real functioning chat room =)


----------



## Janice (May 25, 2006)

Well it was very close! Those who voted to keep the shoutbox won by a _small_ margin! Enjoy this now permanent feature!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 25, 2006)

^ well at least the option is there to close it if you don't want it open!


----------



## Janice (May 30, 2006)

The shoutbox has been disabled due to spamming. I don't want members accidently clicking on links to sites that have been spammed in the shoutbox. These sites are "hacker" type websites that might have malicious code meant to intrude or install programs on your computer without your knowledge. 

It's really a security issue, I have contacted the developer with my concerns and we'll see if it can be improved upon. If we can work past our security concerns we will enable the shoutbox once again. Until then we will be replacing it with our chat feature. Once chat is up and running you will see a link to it in your navigation bar (should be sometime this evening).


----------

